

Why we need Chapel for large-scale parallel computing - _1
http://blog.cray.com/?p=6877

======
dozzie
Excellent idea. Except it's not. Another parallelism model with shared
variables, so everyone can stuck on more locks, which is difficult enough
already. You guys in Cray know that there are parallel computation models with
message passing? Like Erlang or Scala?

